# Аккордеон "Гамма"



## sgoryachih (27 Ноя 2015)

Приветствую всех! Никто не знает что это за чудо-юдо - Аккордеон "Гамма"? Появился на днях откуда то в нашей школе, наверное, подарил кто-то...


----------

